# Madison Lake Crappie Fishing



## crappiemeister (Jun 25, 2013)

I have been curious about Madison Lake and its crappie fishing. Seems like a good habitat for crappie. I fished it once this spring and got skunked. I live in northern Kentucky and often come to CJ Brown and Indian just wondered if any of you experienced folks have fished Madison and had and luck. The park itself is quite disrepair, but curious about the fishing as I usually fish from the shore.

Thanks

Crappiemeister


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

If you are coming from Northern Kentucky I wouldn't recommend Madison Lake, I know people do catch crappie out there, but I would think you could find a more quality lake a little closer to home. I have fished it from my boat years ago, and I will never put in there again. Deepest spot I found was 6ft clear up in the creek channel and the fishing was not that great. This is just my opinion but I live less then 5 minutes from the lake, and would rather drive to any other lake in central Ohio. Like I said, just my 2 cents! Good luck!


Linebacker43


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I have not been there in a few weeks now. It is close to my house so it is my quick trip place.ODNR rates it high but I'm not convinced that the fish are there as they say. After about a dozen trips the best trip was one decent keeper and one barely legal crappie. Turned those back hoping they will be there to add to the future population. It is a nice looking lake but it is very shallow with mud bottom. Check out the ODNR lake maps of the lake contours 4 to 6 FOW mostly.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Search the forum for Madison Lake; I recall a helpful post made sometime last year or early this year...


----------



## crappiemeister (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you for your responses on Madison Lake.. I had reviewed ODNR data and it actually makes it look like one of the best crappie lakes in Ohio, but I never see much talk or postings about it. I will check past threads about the lake.

Crappiemeister


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

Coming from that far south you need to check Deer Creek or Paint Creek lake for crappie first. I fish both from the bank all winter and spring and they both produce large numbers of large crappie


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

I've lived in Ohio only a couple years now and have fished crappies at Madison quite extensively. Dont have a boat and didn't know anyone to show me the "hot spots" but just invested a lot of time. I can tell you that i believe the dnr report on Madison to be 100% accurate....i killed them this spring and was fortunate enough to get my first Fish Ohio. Went out just a couple days ago and they're hitting. Only fished briefly because of weather but managed 5 fish and all five were 10+ inches. They all lived to swim again

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

